
CSS Pattern Backgrounds - kalimatas
https://www.heropatterns.com/
======
vishnuharidas
Good one, reminds me of the good old subtlepatterns.com (Now at
[https://www.toptal.com/designers/subtlepatterns/](https://www.toptal.com/designers/subtlepatterns/))
from where I picked up background images many times. You have SVG, cool!

A great feature will be the ability to preview the website itself with a
chosen background. SubtlePatterns.com has this.

